# Straightening pedals - worked for me



## Tyberius (Dec 11, 2019)

I had good luck straightening a pair o’ Torrington pedals from my c.1939 Excelsior. I chocked a threaded cast iron union up in my vice whose inner diameter was about the same dia. as the grease cup of the pedal. This seemed to apply pressure in the right places and slowly pushed back into place. Pics worth more than words.


----------



## FSH (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2019)

makes sense to me...


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2019)

That works. Simple and easy. Thanks for the tip!


----------

